# PVC Pipe for arboreal setup?



## cobwebweaver (Jan 5, 2012)

I was just wandering if anybody here has used PVC Pipe as an arboreal T hide, if so please post your pictures.  I just purchased an H. Mac that I thought about using PVC Pipe upright against a cork bark slab for a hide.  Please let me know your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Bosing (Jan 5, 2012)

cobwebweaver said:


> I was just wandering if anybody here has used PVC Pipe as an arboreal T hide, if so please post your pictures.  I just purchased an H. Mac that I thought about using PVC Pipe upright against a cork bark slab for a hide.  Please let me know your thoughts and ideas.


I'll try and look for pics. I have used them for my poecilotheria females.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 5, 2012)

cobwebweaver said:


> I was just wandering if anybody here has used PVC Pipe as an arboreal T hide, if so please post your pictures.  I just purchased an H. Mac that I thought about using PVC Pipe upright against a cork bark slab for a hide.  Please let me know your thoughts and ideas.


There was a tutorial on this back in 2005/2006.  It'll still be here will just take some digging.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 5, 2012)

Crawltech uses PVC pipes for arboreal hides. He says it makes maintenance and sac pulling a breeze. He likes to carve em up nice though. You can see some pics at the end of this post.


----------

